# Randschärfe des Füllwerkzeuges



## hasenfresser (24. August 2003)

Hi,

wenn ich einen Bereich selektiere und mit dem Füllwerkzeug (Farbeimer) ausfülle, ist der Rand des ausgefüllten Bereichs recht unscharf.
(Die Farbe "läuft langsam aus".)
Wie kann ich das ändern?
(Photoshop 6)

HF


----------



## Mythos007 (24. August 2003)

Das Problem liegt hier nicht an dem Füllwerkzeug sonder höchstwahrscheinlich
an den Einstellungen der „Auswahl“ - kontrollier mal bitte, ob Du bei dem „Auswahltool“
 die Option „Weiche Kante“ = 0 gesetzt hast ...

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## subzero (24. August 2003)

beim Fülltool findest du oben in der Toolbar auch eine Option: Gläten

dort würde ich das Hächkchen weg machen, dann "sollten" auch verschwinden.. 


...mfg


----------



## hasenfresser (25. August 2003)

Vielen Dank!

Allerdings funktioniert das nur, wenn ich eine ganz normale (z.B. rechteckige) Selektion ausgewählt habe.
Ich will jedoch nur einen rechteckigen, scharfen Rand malen, und da funktioniert es seltsamerweise nicht.

Mein bisheriger Weg war folgender:
- Auswahltool "Rechteck" gewählt und Feather (weiche Kante) auf 0px gestellt
- Auswahl einer rechteckigen Selektion mit dem Auswahltool.
- Rand erstellen mit Select -> Modify -> Border (Sorry, habe die englische Version)
- Width (Randbreite) auf 10 Pixel eingestellt
- Füllwerkzeug gewählt und Antialiassing (Glätten) ausgeschaltet
- Den Rand meines Rechtecks mit Farbe gefüllt

Der Rand ist sehr weich und verläuft, was er aber nicht soll. Ich hätte ihn gerne scharf.

HF


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2003)

Häng doch mal einen Screenshot an Dein Posting oder noch besser die
.psd Datei damit wir uns das einmal genauer anschauen können ...

vielen Dank! und bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## hasenfresser (25. August 2003)

Hi,
ich habs jetzt anders gelöst. Ich habe einfach 2 Rechtecke erstellt.
Das hintere etwas größer und schwarz gefüllt, das vordere etwas kleiner und weiß gefüllt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

HF

PS: Ich wollte gerade die psd-Datei von meinem ersten Versuch anhängen, nur so zur Info, aber das ging nicht. ("ungültiges Dateiformat")


----------



## subzero (25. August 2003)

musste zippen..


----------

